# Playgroups



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi All

We will be over on the 3rd of May and I have a little boy who is 6 and I guess not so little now lol and a girl who is 3. I just wanted to know does anyone know of any playgroups or anything like that in or around Benalmadena?

Many Thanks

Andy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

andys0607 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We will be over on the 3rd of May and I have a little boy who is 6 and I guess not so little now lol and a girl who is 3. I just wanted to know does anyone know of any playgroups or anything like that in or around Benalmadena?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure - they mostly seem to be incorporated into the schools, certainly thats the case for the international schools. Check at the ayuntamiento when you get here I guess or try googling "escuelas infantiles en Benalmadena"

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We will be over on the 3rd of May and I have a little boy who is 6 and I guess not so little now lol and a girl who is 3. I just wanted to know does anyone know of any playgroups or anything like that in or around Benalmadena?
> 
> ...


do you mean playgroups where the mum goes with the kids, or preschools where you leave them there?


the school you have enrolled them (or just the oldest) in, would probably have an infants for the little one too

mother & toddler groups aren't that popular in Spain - usually the mums meet in a bar/cafe & the kids play nearby or they go to the park in the evening after picking the older ones up from school


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean playgroups where the mum goes with the kids, or preschools where you leave them there?
> 
> 
> the school you have enrolled them (or just the oldest) in, would probably have an infants for the little one too
> ...



They do that near my office in Fuengirola. All the mums and kids (and one or two dads) collect at the playground and the kids play and the mums sit either on the benches provided chatting or in the bar which overlooks the square - they stay out like that til 10pm some nights - its lovely, albeit noisy!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> They do that near my office in Fuengirola. All the mums and kids (and one or two dads) collect at the playground and the kids play and the mums sit either on the benches provided chatting or in the bar which overlooks the square - they stay out like that til 10pm some nights - its lovely, albeit noisy!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi

Yes I mean where Mum's stay with them. Sounds like then don't do that type of thing in Spain.

Maybe I have found a gap in the market for my wife and start and run one 

Not a money maker I know but keeps my wife happy and off my back lol.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I mean where Mum's stay with them. Sounds like then don't do that type of thing in Spain.
> 
> ...


There is (or was ) a group like that in Fuengirola in Las Rampas. It is run by the Ark Christian Fellowship but you dont have to be Christian or even vaguely religious to join!  When my son was a baby we went there and made some good friends. They have mother and baby groups, mother and toddler groups and they have some activities for older kids, though my son now plays with neighbours, schoolmates etc as he is now 6 too. They used to advertise in the back of the Sur In English in the clubs and societies page, and their number is also in the church services section. If you can get hold of the free magazine Kids on the Costa you might find more activities. Search online for it. 

Otherwise if they are looking for someone to play with they are welcome to meet up with my son one day in the park.


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Caz.I said:


> There is (or was ) a group like that in Fuengirola in Las Rampas. It is run by the Ark Christian Fellowship but you dont have to be Christian or even vaguely religious to join!  When my son was a baby we went there and made some good friends. They have mother and baby groups, mother and toddler groups and they have some activities for older kids, though my son now plays with neighbours, schoolmates etc as he is now 6 too. They used to advertise in the back of the Sur In English in the clubs and societies page, and their number is also in the church services section. If you can get hold of the free magazine Kids on the Costa you might find more activities. Search online for it.
> 
> Otherwise if they are looking for someone to play with they are welcome to meet up with my son one day in the park.


Hi Caz

That sounds good to me, I will get Sarah (My better Half) to check it out.
That's why I was asking because both times round with our kids she made a lot of friends and they are all still friends now.

That would be great where are you based?

Many Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> Hi Caz
> 
> That sounds good to me, I will get Sarah (My better Half) to check it out.
> That's why I was asking because both times round with our kids she made a lot of friends and they are all still friends now.
> ...


Yes I made some good friends there and we are still friends now too. I am based in Los Boliches, Fuengirola. If you want to get the kids together, just PM me when you come over.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Andrew 

My wee one is almost 3, we're moving over on Friday and would love to meet up so the kids could play. Give me a pm if you fancy it!

I do know of a mother and toddler group in benalmadena but I can't remember where it is (it's on a Wednesday morning) but I'll try and find out for you!

Sam


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> My wee one is almost 3, we're moving over on Friday and would love to meet up so the kids could play. Give me a pm if you fancy it!
> 
> ...


Hi Sam

Sorry I have only just seen your message. Did you move today?

We will be over on Monday. I will PM in tomorrow and we can arrange to meet.

Hope the move went well, see you soon.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Andy

Move went well! look forward to hearing from you, hope all goes well with the move. 

Best

Sam


----------



## Janet-m (May 25, 2011)

*Playgroup banalmadena*



andys0607 said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Sorry I have only just seen your message. Did you move today?
> 
> ...



Hi Sam and Andy

We have just moved here the 18th of april. And would love to meet up. I have 3 girls.


Looking forward to hear from you

Jane


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Jane

Just say when and where! Best 

Sam xx


----------



## Janet-m (May 25, 2011)

thehendersons said:


> hi jane
> 
> just say when and where! Best
> 
> sam xx


hi

my kids are in school and nursery from 9-16 every dag.
Would you like to go for a cop of coffee tuesday next week?

Where do you live?



jane xx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I posted this on a similar thread:

"There are fewer such groups in Spain than in UK because the Spanish have extensive families to rely on for child care. However, there are some. We are considering setting up such a group near to us but it is fraught with licencing difficulties etc. You would also have to have premises that are deemed suitable. Having said that, there doesn't appear to be any rules regarding qualifications etc. As long as you are paying the correct taxes and licences you can do it. We are thinking of having an NCT councillor at ours (she lives here) which would give new mums a benefit hard to find here."

But there are some groups. The group we go to in Torre del Mar regularly has around 30 - 40 mum´s and toddlers and quite a few of them are Spanish who start off bemused by the concept but soon learn to love it. It is also a great place for the kids to start learning to integrate


----------



## Janet-m (May 25, 2011)

thrax said:


> I posted this on a similar thread:
> 
> "There are fewer such groups in Spain than in UK because the Spanish have extensive families to rely on for child care. However, there are some. We are considering setting up such a group near to us but it is fraught with licencing difficulties etc. You would also have to have premises that are deemed suitable. Having said that, there doesn't appear to be any rules regarding qualifications etc. As long as you are paying the correct taxes and licences you can do it. We are thinking of having an NCT councillor at ours (she lives here) which would give new mums a benefit hard to find here."
> 
> But there are some groups. The group we go to in Torre del Mar regularly has around 30 - 40 mum´s and toddlers and quite a few of them are Spanish who start off bemused by the concept but soon learn to love it. It is also a great place for the kids to start learning to integrate



HI how do i get in contact with this playgroup in torre del mar?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It´s the Mother and Toddler Group, Torre Montessori and English Language Centre, Calle Laureano Casquero, Torre del Mar, tel: 952 547 122. I think you pay 3 euros a session which gets you a cup of tea or coffee and a biscuit and sometimes some cake. The group is well attended and gives the kids a chance to mix and play and there are loads of toys, games, slides and sit in cars etc. It runs on Wednesday mornings from 10:30 to 12:30 and is a great place to meet other ex pats and some Spanish mums and dads too. If you don't have sat nav it can be a bit difficult to find first time so if you are thinking of going pm me and the OH can meet you somewhere for you to follow. You need 2 more posts before you can PM...


----------



## Janet-m (May 25, 2011)

sounds great. I would really much too.


----------



## Janet-m (May 25, 2011)

Are you going this Wensday?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Janet-m said:


> Are you going this Wensday?


We can't go this Wednesday as we have friends over from UK, but will be there next wednesday. How well do you know Torre del Mar?


----------

